# GE Dryer venting issues



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

If the dryer does not have "factory knockouts" in the sides for this, then side venting is probably not an option because of the mechanical layout inside of the case. This is usually more of an issue on gas dryers than electric, where the gas piping and hot air plenum design often limits vent options to rear or only one side. Check the installation manuel for options on your model (usually viewable on line if you don't have it). If it has a side knockout as your sketch seems to indicate, I doubt if you could bring the exit hole that far farward without interference from some internal component. As for cutting the hole, tape the area off with duct tape to protect the finsh, and use a jig saw with a metal cutting blade, or a four inch hole saw (harder to control). Since this machine is only a year old, keep in mind that doing this will instantly void any remaining warranty, whether the problem is a result of your modification or not (factories just love free easy out excuses)


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*non-descriptive manual*

I have the original manual (I probably should've said) but all they say is a mini-blurb about punching out the perforated hole in the side and running venting to it - although they have 3 or 4 diagrams, they totally make no sense to me even though I look over them several times! They are written not to educate at all!

Anyways, thanks for your suggestion. My drawing actually only needs me to move the hole maybe 5-6 inches from the perforated spot...I may take the risk.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> My drawing actually only needs me to move the hole maybe 5-6 inches from the perforated spot...I may take the risk.


Ayuh,........

I suggest that you take a panel Off,+ *LOOK* before you start cutting..........


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

There is a definite reason for the hole being where it is and I am sure it has to do with the mechanics of the dryer.


----------

